
(Freelance) Math guy (likes Cryptography) needs work - devnonymous
https://twitter.com/SamdneyTweet/status/985820170831704065
======
jwilbs
May wanna drop the following:

“But also one of my favorite activities is to spend some wonderful hours with
wonderful women to give them all my love. ”

Not only is it completely unrelated to a job hunt, but doesn’t come off very
tastefully. Good luck!

~~~
Jugurtha
Why? Has love become a bad thing?

~~~
borplk
It's not professional and written badly.

Really? you need someone to write an elaborate explanation about it?

~~~
Jugurtha
Yes, let's elaborate. Would it be more "professional" to replace "women" in
the sentence by "guitars" to make it:

>But also one of my favorite activities is to spend some wonderful hours with
wonderful _guitars_ to give them all my love.

Does that make it more "professional", and if so why?

I see people talking about their favorite activities looking for a job all the
time, and the prose written to describe their love for backpacking, rock
climbing, chess, and puppies surely is unprofessional, right?

~~~
chrisbennet
You can “go with your gut” and include that in your information to potential
employers and wonder why you can’t find work OR you can alter your approach
given the HN advice and increase your chances.

Here are a couple of reasons to remove that “hobby” from you job pitch:

\- It makes you _seem_ like you like to give “all your love” to multiple women
- at the same time. Now this may be acceptable to some but, generally
speaking, this comes off as duplicitous since it might be assumed that the
women don’t know this since most women would not agree to such a relationship.
While this may not be your intent, it is a reasonable interpretation.

\- If I was an employer, the fact that your wrote this would make you seem
like someone who might “hit” on my female employees. The last thing I need to
hire someone who might make my workplace “toxic”.

If you have some good friends who are better at “this human stuff”, ask them
to look over your resume/CV/cover letters and help you. This is great advice
for anyone really.

Good luck with your job search!

~~~
Jugurtha
Where to begin..

First, I'm debating not because I lack perception of the possible ways OP's
content may be interpreted, but because I am questioning the reasons of the
ways it may be interpreted. There's a nuance that is not so hard to grasp.

> most women would not agree to such a relationship.

And you think that because you believe people treat all people the same?
Meaning just because it is _your experience_ that women would not agree to
such a relationship means that they do not agree with such a relationship
period? Did it occur to you that they may not be "agreeing" to such a
relationship with _you_ , i.e: that you are a variable that must be controlled
in an experiment. Did it also occur to you that they may not be agreeing to
such a relationship because you're the kind of person who thinks they may not?
Did you think that such a thing may only be something you believe to be true,
have you tried to prove yourself wrong and actually be in that kind of
relationship? And if you did and failed to be in such relationships, is it
enough to generalize and say that it's the women who do not agree to these
relationships (and taking yourself out of the equation) or does it have
something to do with you?

Let me drive the point home: your whole argument is saying that you should
separate your "private" persona from your "professional" persona. Which means
you do not behave the same with your buddies as you do with your
coworkers/employer.. Which means there are whole swaths of your personality
that are unknown from your colleagues. Does the fact that some aspects of your
personality are unknown to your colleagues mean that these aspect do not exist
or do they just not exist in the same space and time as your colleagues? Does
women willingness to be in such relationship not exist at all just because it
does not exist within your time and space? Isn't this what someone who's good
at "human stuff" should be aware of, or is it enough to have one's biases in
check? Do you think the barely veiled condescension and snark in your
penultimate sentence helps people expose their true self to you knowing they
might be so negatively judged, do you not think it reinforces your beliefs
about what "most" people would and would not agree to?

~~~
chrisbennet
While arguing with people with people (who are attempting to help you) coupled
with displays of intellectual stotting when you feel threatened, may _seem_
like a good way to get a job offer, ask yourself: “How is that working out for
me so far?”

~~~
Jugurtha
> While arguing with people with people (who are attempting to help you)
> coupled with displays of intellectual stotting when you feel threatened

Precious.

> may seem like a good way to get a job offer, ask yourself: “How is that
> working out for me so far?”

I'm under the impression you think I'm OP (original poster). I'm not and I
don't know why you'd assume I am or looking for a job.

